# play last show from any menu



## bjohn55 (Jul 24, 2007)

When Im watching a show and see an add for something new I want to record I have to do it right then or I will most likely forget. So I have to exit my show and go through the process of setting up a new season pass. then I have to scroll back to my show and play it. Although not a major deal, I would like to just press play from any menu im in and have it start playing the last show I was watching. ince the play button has no function in any other menu other than "now Playing" I do dont see any conflicts. 

Like I said, not a big deal but Tivo has made my life so much easier, whats a little more. Any thoughts?


----------



## deltatahoe (Jul 25, 2007)

am i mistaken, or can't you just hit the "last" button to jump back to whatever you were watching?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

The last show you were watching should still be selected when you go back to now playing. (If it is in a folder, then the folder is selected and when you enter the folder that show is selected).

So you shouldn't be more than 3 button presses away from your show; whatever menu you might be in.
List -> Play -> Play (if the show was in a folder)
or
List -> Play (if the show wasn't in a folder)

Not as convenient as just pushing play, but there shouldn't be any scrolling involved.


----------



## bjohn55 (Jul 24, 2007)

Jonathan_S said:


> The last show you were watching should still be selected when you go back to now playing. (If it is in a folder, then the folder is selected and when you enter the folder that show is selected).
> 
> So you shouldn't be more than 3 button presses away from your show; whatever menu you might be in.
> List -> Play -> Play (if the show was in a folder)
> ...


 yeah, only a few button pushes but on my tivo box, thats about 15 seconds of waiting for screens to load. Not one of those big improvements that could be made but I'd like it.


----------

